# Frequenzumrichter und RCD



## cpc84 (5 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

wir haben mobilen anlagen (bj 2000) mit 63A CEE anschluss, in schlatschrank befindet sich 3 frequenzumrichter (2x 2.2KW und 1x 7.5KW). 
Bei einem FU ist die Antrieb über 16A CEE Steckdose/Stecker kombination angeschlossen, ist das zullassig oder sollte die motor fest angeschlossen sein? 
Oder wenn zulässig ist dann sollte über ein RCD angeschlossen sein?

Bei anderen zwei FUs die stromkreise sollte über ein RCD angeschlossen sein oder wenn fest angeschlossen ist dann gehts ohne RCD auch?

Und noch eine frage... wenn schon ein RCD vorhanden ist bei FU und das Typ A ist, sollte man das auf Typ B tauschen?

Dankeschön. und entschuldige mich, mein deutsch is nicht am beste. 





mfg. Alex


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Juni 2017)

Also ob ein CEE Stecker hinter einem FU überhaupt zulässig weiß ich jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht genau...würde ich wegen Verwechslungsgefahr auf keine Fall machen.
Da man dort dann als"Laie" ja theoretisch auch diverse andere Geräte anschließen kann,  wäre dann ein RCD zwingend erforderlich.

Die sicherste Methode wäre fest anschließen, dann braucht man keinen RCD, oder z.b. über einen Harting Stecker.


----------



## cpc84 (5 Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antwort. Aber wann muss der Frequenzumrichter über ein rcd angeschlossen werden? Oder wo finde ich mehr information? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (5 Juni 2017)

Ich bin leider auch kein Spezialist zu dem Thema... 

Bei unseren Anlagen sind zu 99% keine FI´s verbaut. 
Die sind aber auch nicht mit einem Stecker angeschlossen.

Der TÜV hat bei einer Kontrolle nur bemängelt wenn Schaltschranksteckdosen/oder sonstige Steckdosen keinen RCD hatten.

Soweit ich weiß müssen Steckdosen bis 32A mit einem RCD gesichert sein. 
Alles darüber, bzw fix angeschlossene Geräte nicht. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand was dazu sagen, bin da leider auch nicht 100% fit mit den aktuellen Vorschriften.

Hier müsste wass darüber stehen: 

VDE 0100/410 https://www.vde-verlag.de/normen/0100120/din-vde-0100-410-vde-0100-410-2007-06.html


----------



## gravieren (5 Juni 2017)

Hi

http://www.demvt.de/publish/viewfull.cfm?objectid=c8ae84b9_75da_45a3_bf018d11e8d6076b


RCD  Typ  B   !!!


----------



## cpc84 (5 Juni 2017)

Danke erstmal für jeden antwort. Ich würde nochmal nachlesen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (6 Juni 2017)

TYP B stimmt schon, vorausgesetzt mann braucht überhaupt einen RCD.

Würde keine einbauen wenn nicht vorgeschrieben.


----------



## cpc84 (6 Juni 2017)

Betriebselektriker28 schrieb:


> TYP B stimmt schon, vorausgesetzt mann braucht überhaupt einen RCD.
> 
> Würde keine einbauen wenn nicht vorgeschrieben.



Dankeschön.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (7 Juni 2017)

Es gibt die CEE Stecker nicht nur in Rot für 50Hz sondern auch in anderen Farben für andere Frequenzen.

Ich hatte letztens ne Anlage mit Typ F RCD's - die 4poligen waren längst nicht so teuer wie die Typ B. Hat die jemand schon man an einem FU eingesetzt?


----------



## element. (8 Juni 2017)

Erstmal vorneweg zum Thema CEE-Stecker NACH Frequenzumrichter.
Das würde ich nicht machen. Es gibt ja genügend Sonderstecker, damit nur zusammenkommt, was zusammengehört. Im einfachsten Fall ein Hartingstecker, natürlich aus Metall.

FI und FU ist an sich ein schwieriges Thema.
Als erstes muss natürlich geklärt werden, ob es überhaupt eine Anforderung gibt, vor den FU einen FI zu setzen. Die kann sich aus einer Norm, der Risikobeurteilung oder einem Kundenwunsch ergeben.

Typ F sind, soweit ich mich erinnere, offiziell für Fehlerströme mit Mischfrequenzen bei einphasigen Verbrauchern im Haushalt. Mischfrequenzen bis 1 kHz.
Moderne Frequenzumrichter schalten aber deutlich über 1kHz.
Außerdem erkennen F keine glatten Gleichfehlerströme und sind für dreiphasig eingespeiste FU nicht geeignet.

Typ B ist der Typ für dreiphasige Frequenzumrichter. Auch da habe ich aber schon Fehlauslösungen gesehen.
Manche Hersteller erfinden auch ihre eigenen Buchstaben, Eaton hat z.B. U "Umrichterfest" welcher aber nicht allstromsensitiv ist, also eigentlich nicht FU geeignet - wie das wohl gedacht ist?

Was viele auch nicht wissen:
Ein FU kann durch glatte Gleichfehlerströme einen Haushalts-FI Typ A "lähmen" - das heißt, wenn dann in der Anlage ein weiterer, konventioneller Fehlerstrom auftritt (z.B. Isolationsfehler, Nässe) kann es sein dass der FI nicht auslöst.
Deshalb ist ein Typ A FI vor einer Maschine mit FU zu vermeiden, der Kunde muss darauf hingewiesen werden.
Gar nicht so leicht, wenn man eine Maschine mit 16A CEE Stecker ausliefern will, viele dieser Steckdosen sind ja schon FI Typ A geschützt.

Ich würde den Maschinen-Netzanschluss ohne vorgelagerten FI bestellen, in die Maschine einen Typ B für die Antriebe einbauen, und daneben einen Typ A für die Servicesteckdose usw.
Möglich ist auch ein Typ B selektiv in der Maschine, wenn man sich das zutraut. Der löst etwa 40ms später aus als der normale B. Für viele kurzzeitige Störungen durch Ableitströme reicht das aus. Aber eigentlich soll der selektive nicht ohne nachgeschalteten nichtselektiven verwendet werden.

Wenn der Kunde unbedingt seine Zuleitung in der Halle schon FI-geschützt haben will, kann er dort auch einen B selektiv in seine Verteilung einbauen.

Ein gutes Werk zum Nachlesen ist hier https://www.doepke.de/uploads/media/doepke_5900174_allstromfibel_web_de_01.pdf

Noch eine Kleinigkeit, die man beim Anschluss einer Maschine mit FU per CEE-Stecker oft übersieht: Wenn man den CEE-Stecker gezogen hat, kann an den berührbaren Stiften eine gefährliche Spannung anliegen, aus Kondensatoren im FU.
Es gibt normative Vorgaben, wie schnell sie auf welchen Wert abfallen muss.
Wir verwenden zum Teil Umrichter, die beim Austrudeln des Antriebs ins Netz zurückspeisen. Da ist ein Maschinenanschluss per Stecker pauschal verboten, wir müssen diese Maschinen festanschließen.


----------



## weißnix_ (8 Juni 2017)

element. schrieb:


> Was viele auch nicht wissen:
> Ein FU kann durch glatte Gleichfehlerströme einen Haushalts-FI Typ A "lähmen" - das heißt, wenn dann in der Anlage ein weiterer, konventioneller Fehlerstrom auftritt (z.B. Isolationsfehler, Nässe) kann es sein dass der FI nicht auslöst.
> Deshalb ist ein Typ A FI vor einer Maschine mit FU zu vermeiden, der Kunde muss darauf hingewiesen werden.



M.W. ist das sogar der einzige Grund, weshalb es den Typ B gibt. Anlagen mit Netzgleichrichter können im Fehlerfall Gleichfehlerströme produzieren für die *nur* der Typ B zulässig und sensitiv  ist. Die anderen Typen gehen in die magnetische Sättigung und lösen garnicht aus in diesem Fall.
Ein weit verbreiteter Irrtum ist jedenfalls, wenn der Typ A wegen Ableitströmen auslöst zu glauben, der Typ B würde dies nicht tun (Installateurslatein).
Man könnte auch auf den RCD verzichten, die Steckdose als "Zweckgebunden" kennzeichnen und der Maschine einen zusätzlichen Potentialausgleichsleiter spendieren. Sauber ist natürlich der Einsatz eines verwechslungssicheren Steckverbinders. Der zusätzliche Potentialausgleich ist dennoch erforderlich.


----------

